# Auger Question



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I know this has probably been debated many times but I'm going to ask any. I'm going to buy a new auger and am debating between the Strikemaster Lazer Mag X-Press and the Jiffy Stealth STX. I would buy the 8". I think the SM is about three pounds lighter than the STX.

I drill through mostly ND waters but also some MN waters.

I currently own a Jiffy Model 30 but it's at the end of its days.

I'm looking for pros and cons of each. I do move quite (I have a Fish Trap Pro and a Clam 5600) a bit but at times stay in one or two spots.

I want something fairly light and quick (who doesn't) but am concerned mostly with durability and not breaking my back while drilling!

THANKS!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> I drill through mostly ND waters but also some MN waters.


That's good to know, because in response to any ND legislation this year that may impact non resident hunters, the MN legislature has decided to strengthen their ice up to 300% for non-resident anglers. :lol:

I have a Jiffy Stealth STX and it has been a solid performer for me. Never tried the Lazer Mag. The Stealth is rather heavy in comparison to the Strikemaster, but it doesn't crap out on me. The blades give a strong grip and drill good holes. No complaints, outside of after the 60th hole or so it starts to get heavy. Probably need to get back to weightlifting and stop whining.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I think the Jiffy augers are a little more durable, but I hate carrying them around.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

The ND and MN water thing was based on the fact that ND ice seems to be dirtier than MN ice because of all the wind and the dirt blown around. I've heard the sand/dirt can really have an impact on SM blades.

Good comment though


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Stikemaster is lighter and drills faster, but as stated above, the blades do tend to dull quicker. I just keep an extra set of sharpened blades with me...I send them to Minot for sharpening, something like 10 bucks including shipping.

If you're going to go 8" why not just get the 10"? I would sure hate to loose the "big one" trying to get him up a smaller hole.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I have a 10" now and feel like I don't really need it. I know it takes a little longer to drill a 10" vs. 8" because you're moving more ice and snow. I know the 8" is a little bit lighter as well.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Simonson -

Is your STX a 2HP or a 3HP?


----------

